# paper bag drying?



## salken (Sep 15, 2009)

Has anyone tried this with their home grown?  
  I met a woman who told me that she dried her culinary herbs in paper bags in the refrigerator for 1 month.  I've tried it with rosemary, basil, thyme and oregano, and it works really well--you just put the whole plant or branches in a clean paper bag (lunch size), staple the top, and put it in the refrig for a month--it dries out slowly because the cold air is so dry, and after the time is up, it's ready to put into jars or bags.
  I know this isn't a solution for a big harvest.  I think I'm going to try it, and I'll let you know in a month how it works out!  But if anyone has tried it, and it was a bust, pls let me know. Thx.


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 15, 2009)

Hang your buds with string ( I use zip ties ) from coat hangers. Make room and hang in a closet. Put a fan in there to move air around and crack open door. Wen buds feel pretty dry (3-6 days) cut off stems and into a paper bag. Put paper bag in dark dry place for another few days. 

Now its ready to smoke. BUT, you still want to cure it to get good taste. Take enough for a few days and stuff the rest in a mason jar for 2 weeks to 2 months. Then smoke. It will be worth it.


Putting wet bud in a fridge will surely mold it.


----------



## chris1974 (Sep 15, 2009)

:yeahthat:   :headbang2: works everytime !


----------



## hottip (Sep 16, 2009)

I was told that a quick way to dry is to put in a brown bag and put it in the clothes dryer on low heat and it would be useable in a few hours. I don't know what he was smoking but he said it works for him. I might try it with a few buds but I think it may be a waste of time and bud.


----------



## benamucc (Sep 16, 2009)

hottip...waste of time and bud.  any quick drying will leave your buds harsh.  they need to break down slowly to get a nice flavor, aroma etc...

salken...you contradicted yourself by saying putting the buds in a dry enviroment will help them dry slowly...just the opposite.  in my very arid climate i actually humidify the air to keep it about 40-50%.  a good temperature is 60-70, but any extremes whether it's too dry or humid; too hot, or cold will make your smoke harsh.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to hang the buds before putting them into brown bags, and then subsequently into jars.  Now, I simply put them directly into brown bags. Afterward, they go into the jars as usual.  The climate where I live is arid, so they tend to dry out too quickly for me.  That's why they go straight into the paper bags after harvest.

Concerning putting them into the refrigerator, I don't know how that would work.  Whether you put them into the refrigerator or not, be sure to open the bags every so often throughout the day and stir the buds up a bit.  That way, the buds get aired out and don't get moldy.

If you hang the buds prior to putting them into bags, they won't get flat.  If you put them directly into bags after harvest, the buds will get flat, but that doesn't bother some people.


----------

